
Ask HN: How do phone scammers get your name and number? - swendoog
I&#x27;ve received calls in the past alerting me that I have a virus on my computer and that I need their software to clean it.<p>I&#x27;ve always been disturbed and curious by the fact that the caller knows my full name.<p>Anybody know where these scammers pull this information from?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Once they have your mobile ip address, they can buy your phone number, full
name, billing home address, and billing email address - among other things.[1]

Of course, there are other more classic ways for them to buy this info but if
they can get it from the source, why not?

[1] [https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/10/stop-
mobi...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/10/stop-mobile-phone-
number-location-sold/)

